# New tank setup



## Mdority51 (Apr 3, 2021)

Building 2 new enclosures for our tegus and they will be bioactive. Does anybody know if Mexican feather grass will harm them ?


----------



## Josh (Apr 3, 2021)

Not sure. Should probably be fine but you dont want them ingesting any of that just to be careful. Also watch for grasses that have sharp edged blades. They may seem ok at first glance but if it cuts you while heavy petting it with an open palm then itll probably cut your tegu too


----------

